# Seniors and Driving



## phughes (Apr 2, 2012)

So in Canada they are thinking of having "elderly" drivers obtain notes from their doctors in order to drive.
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2012/04/02/should-elderly-drivers-need-a-doctors-note/
Seems to me an eye test might be a good idea, if a state doesn't already mandate that at renewal time. I think this is a slippery slope though. For example, what about diabetics? They can go into insulin shock if they arendon't monitor their sugar level well. Should all diabetics get a note clearing them to drive? I just am not sure about this one...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2012)

An eye test is required for renewal by me.  I think it is a slippery slope.  Why just single out seniors?  What about a 20 year old with Epilepsy driving a car, and under medication.  I don't like the idea of losing any of our rights at all, or being monitored by the government.


----------



## AlbertC (Apr 3, 2012)

This sort of thing walks a VERY fine line with Age Discrimination laws. Obviously, the gov't has the right to restrict the privilege to drive to people who can do so safely, but singling people out for special testing and requiring notes from doctors _not_ because of a particular condition, but simply because they are old, sounds more than slightly inappropriate to me.


----------



## Bill.K (Apr 6, 2012)

I personally think that no it is not fair, if they decide that if they want to do tests when a senior renews their license then EVERYONE has to do those same tests too, whether it be an in-car driving exam, or a note from a doctor, every person should have to do the exact same thing, regardless of age, gender or race.


----------



## phughes (Apr 7, 2012)

I agree. And, with so many new gadgets out there, it's easy for anyone, regardless of age, to be distracted. On the news this morning I saw a pair of glasses that function like a smartphone. They "push" information at you, ike weather, for example, and you can receive text messages, phone calls, etc. How do you focus with something like that? Of course, you should wear them while driving, but people will...


----------



## hh132648 (Jun 21, 2012)

This is age discrimination.  As seniors, our experience should be respected, not questioned.  I have had a license 40 years and know I am safer to be on the road than a 20 year old.  Everyone should be subjected to the same tests, not discriminated on absed upon age.


----------



## pindiwadli (Jun 21, 2012)

Here in Australia you have to have driving tests when you turn 70, with a doctors recomendaton, I think we need special driving lessons to learn how to dodge the hoons on the roads these days, they have no respect for their own  lives or anybody else, I have had mine 50 years now, and so far have been lucky not to have had an accident.You can get your licence at 16 here, far too young in my opinion.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2012)

There are so many younger people driving around with distractions, it's not funny.  Cell phone use was bad enough, I always see drivers involved in a conversation and swerving over the lines on the road or highway.  Now...with texting, it's become deadly, and you know what, not many seniors involved with that while driving.


----------



## Landry (Jun 21, 2012)

People who think in terms of age when it comes to driving or not driving, are stupid. No two people are alike in driving skills no matter what age they are. Yes, I see some older people who should not be driving but I also see people of all ages who should not be driving. Some older people can drive circles around most other drivers. Once and for all stupid people who probably are ones who shouldn't be driving, driving should be based on skill at all ages. If that's too hard for you to understand, you should probably yourself quit driving.


----------

